# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  30/11/2012 [PACK6] ALCATEL OT-918, 985, 991, PASADENA, MOV2 AND MORE CODE Reading !

## mohamed73

Hi, 
We are gald to present you MTKReader module with support for following models:  
Alcatel OT-913
Alcatel OT-918/C918
Alcatel OT-C919/A919/C919
Alcatel OT-922
Alcatel OT-928
Alcatel OT-W939
Alcatel OT-W969
Alcatel OT-M960
Alcatel OT-985
Alcatel OT-991
Alcatel MOV2
Alcatel Pasadena 
... and probably others ;-)        
How to work with our soft:  
1. Download from support or *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* MTKRacer module
2. Downlaod from support or  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* MTK_Android_Unlock_Drivers  
3. Unpack the drivers and press install and connect the phone powered  off in order the installation to complete. If asked point windows to the  folder (categorized by OS )for  the location. This will happen one more  time during the unlock for the first time  
4. Start MTKReader module. Press the button and connect the USB cable to  the powered off phone. If you are doing this for the first time you  will be requested for some drivers when sw displays looking for port.  Once you install you can ignore after the drivers search dialog. Watch  movie for clarification.   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## alielloul

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## rachache

مشكور يا اخي:d

----------


## ashobelbo

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mn.leader

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

